
Non-Blocking Doubly-Linked Lists with Good Amortized Complexity - petercooper
http://arxiv.org/abs/1408.1935
======
s1m0n
Lines 18 and 32 of the pseudo clearly show a "while(true)" which blocks... so
how can this be called "non-blocking"? Isn't looping until we get lucky pretty
much like a "spin lock"? And because the number of loops is not deterministic
then surely starvation can occur? For example, if all the threads try to push
or pull at the same time to the head or tail of the double linked list?

